# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Paco Bautista

## rruhl

Paco Bautista guest posing

Open Internacional IFBB
23 Noviembre 2003
Tavira, Portugal

----------


## Shredz

Can't believe how much is nips have gone down in just over a year. If anyone remembers from the 2002 Mr. O. He gyno was standing out like a sore thumb. Looks like he may have had some surgury. If so...and that is only specuation they did an excellent job.

----------


## GetNBig

Well he's also pretty bulked. But his nipps also look hard, so that could be hiding it. Or maybe it was just the stuff he was on.

----------


## David22

****, what a freak !

----------


## palme

I doubt he could hide those babies even at 30% bf  :LOL:

----------


## tony_canuck

> I doubt he could hide those babies even at 30% bf




no doubt he's had them removed. about time too. he's a freak either way!!



 :Shoot:

----------


## carlo

Yeah he is one of my favorite bodybuilders!
I've heard he went under the knife though, is cool you do what you gotta do...

----------


## DELTA9MDA

he looks really good in the last pic. good job getting gyno taken care of.
he doesnt look all syntholed out in the delts anymore either. 
legs look great. very thick and nasty.

----------


## I_love_food

I'm so ****ing sick of people knocking pros. **** you guys are ****ing worthless. None of you are professional bodybuilders, nor close to being one. Next time you look at those "gyno" pics, why not try taking a closer look. His right upper butt cheek is swollen. Now what happens when you have a bad reaction, your lymphnodes swell up horrible, you also get sick. He was pale in the face, excessively sweating, etc. HE showed all the visible signs of an infection. **** you guys are so ****ing worthless. What a bunch of ****ing losers!

----------


## O'Banion

Bautista looks pretty good but he needs some more striations in his pecs. Also, his vascularity isn't very consistent.

----------


## BigEd

I was there and he told that if he was in shape he would do the february show

----------


## rruhl

Recent pic

http://www.chadnicholls.net/forums/s...ad.php?t=19762

----------


## buffteen

WOW! He looks great! How can he NOT do some damage at the O this year?  :Dancing Banana:

----------


## Big Slick

WOW!!! He's a haus if I've ever seen one.
 :Afro:

----------

